# turn on fox news now!



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Obama is on! Gun Control Task force!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Seen it coming about one hour after Sandy Hook. Not being insensitive, but a nut job, toting firearms, just dictated policy. Glad I bought two more thiry-rounders yesterday, they will be worth their weight in gold.


----------



## nrlombar (Nov 14, 2012)

tryed to buy one thirty rounder pmag today, impossible as far as I can tell unless you want to pay double normal price. Also couldn't get through to rock river dealer either via phone.

they are going crazy on ebay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-Magpul-PMAGS-New-Unopened-Flat-Dark-Earth-M2-2011-/121041120756?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c2e9cedf4


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Looks like I may never get that Sig 516 now.


----------



## henrod (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm with you howlinred I'm never gonna be able to get the ar15 I want.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Glad I own a mess of 30 round Pmags lol


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

And with Joe Biden leading the charge, this is gonna be one heck of a mess


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

If everybody was armed this wouldn't be an issue. I don't care about the nonsensical opinions that it would be the Hollywood version of the wild wild west. You just can't beat these people with logic.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I heard this morning that Geraldo Rivera was going to cut-up his NRA card in an upcoming segment of Fox News. Seems that with all his "man in the field" military experience, he see's himself as an "anti black rifle fanatic", and stated that there is no reason for a person to own a military style gun such as the dreaded "black rifle" aka AR15. I guess Gerry never learned anything while out with our boys in Afghanistan. News flash for you Gerry, an AR15 is a legal semi-auto civilian type rifle, capable of semi-auto fire only (that being one shot for each pull of the trigger), (the trigger being that hook shaped object that makes a gun go bang). The gun you seen our boys fighting with, to protect our freedom, and our right to keep and bear arms, is a military M15 select fire rifle, which is capable of single shot, three round burst or full automatic fire (full automatic means you hold the hook shaped thingy mentioned above and it (the gun) goes bang, a lot.) There is a huge mechanical difference in these two rifles, although they look the same, they are two different animals. There are a lot of other "semi-automatic" firearms that people legally own besides these that look scary. Several shotguns are semi-auto, as are several handguns. There are also hundreds of 22 caliber firearms in pistol and rifle that are "semi-automatic" and those are also legal to own. You could also throw those darned revolvers in the mix, because it too, goes bang everytime you tug the trigger. So can someone please tell me the difference between those and that dreaded black rifle? And is Fox News kicking us under the bus like the rest of the media. I used to watch them religiously, but lately, they just can't get off the gun control pony. Once you give up one right, or one gun, you give up them all. Once you give up one amendment, the constitution that we live by, that makes us free, is just a worthless piece of paper. Once you give in, you are no longer free.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

+1


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Roger that JT!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Just watched the NRA on tv, the anti nuts were there, just shows you how nutty these people are, I hope you all watched! O yeah our president is in Hawaii at a funeral for some old fart, instead of being here in the states at a funeral for the children. Kind of makes you think where his priorities are! Have a great time on your vacation! We don't need you here anyway... I am sure Joe has it under control lol.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

The NRA want's to put a armed guard in every school in America a.s.a.p.! If only every gun owner in this great country would join the NRA, in the fight, we wouldn't have to put up with the anti's twisted bs... NRA " the only way to stop a bad guy with a gun, is with a good guy with a gun" Amen...


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Yea, I watched it too. And the two nut jobs with their posters and rudely interrupting the speaker goes to show you how utterly crazy and disrespectful they really are. I thought that Mr. LaPierre delivered a good speech, one with logic and common sense. And yes, now is the time to join the NRA if you are not a member. The NRA will have their hands full this new fight and they are going to need our support.


----------

